# libnodave - Schnittstellen !



## moojoe (14 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zu libnodave:

Setzt libnodave, bei Verwendung von s7Online direkt auf die S7-Schnittstelle auf und nutzt diese zur Kommunikation oder stellt libnodave ne eigene verbindung her??

Bei Ethernet wir ne eigene Verbindung aufgebaut, oder?

Wie könnte man die PG/PC-Schnittstelle beschreiben ?

Danke im voraus!!

gruß moojoe


----------



## Human (19 Juni 2007)

Da ich libnodave bisher immer auf Recnern ohne jede Siemens-Software verwendet habe würde ich mal behaupten, dass libnodave eine eigene Verbindung herstellt, habe es allerdings bisher nur bei Ethernet-Verbindungen verwendet.


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2007)

Das wird Zottel sicher genau beantworten können, aber bei s7Online wird ja die Step7-Software und die dort eingestellte PC/PG-Schnittstekke genutzt. Daher denke ich, daß libnodave in diesem Falle keine "eigene" Verbindung hat, sondern Step7 das ganze erledigt. Ohne installiertes Step7 funktioniert ja s7Online auch nicht.


----------

